# I think I'm gonna have eggs very soon



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I've been doing 30-40% water changes every other day for about 2 weeks. My fish have been getting darker and darker, but not doing anything else. Then this morning I woke up to a nipped tail(rare these days) and 2 nests, along with much agression. Its kind of weird when you want your fish to fight, but if they dont set up territories nothing will happen, so I think this is good news. On one side of the tank the gravel has been moved from along the back wall down to the glass. On the other side its a circle nest in the middle of that side, also down to the glass. So I would be quite suprized if I dont have eggs in the next couple days









So about the brine shrimp. Ruffly how much do they cost? how much should I get? And how long does it take to grow them to feeding size? I know almost nothing about them, so any info helps. I'm wondering if I should just get them now, just in case. If I wait for eggs then buy them, will I have enough time for them to be ready by the time the babies are free swimming?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you can buy a vail around me for about 5$ its about a 1cm wide triange vail x about 5cm long
it will cost much lsss if you buy a jar (costs more and harder to find but would last longer)

for hatching it tankes only about 1 day so you can wait intill you see eggs before starting

you need something liek a pear jar, aquarium salt and an air pump
just put in the desired amout of eggs (they will die in a day or 2 so put only what you need) then put an air pump on

it also helps to keep it in a warm place

they grow pretty fast but you only need them at a small size then when the fry grow you can feed them fillets, frozen brine , blood worms, flakes/ pellets...


----------

